# How do you design a web mock-up



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to do a layout of a web page to send to a skinner and have a skin made. Any suggestions on the easiest way to do this? I was thinking Corel Draw but I would have to buy it then learn it. I will do so unless anyone has a cheaper, faster way.

Thank You!
Buz


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

send them an example like seen here:


Design Outpost - Templates


----------



## Bravo6ix2 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm currently building one now using Adobe Photoshop CS2 - I will do a few mock-ups until I get to a final design layout I like. This is fairly easy to use and the graphic capabilities are endless. I will send you a private message when it's up for Beta Testing and you can see how it could be bennificial to your design look & feel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mxbuz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to do a layout of a web page to send to a skinner and have a skin made. Any suggestions on the easiest way to do this? I was thinking Corel Draw but I would have to buy it then learn it. I will do so unless anyone has a cheaper, faster way.
> 
> ...


You could just describe the skin.

If you have any graphic design software, you can use that to create a web mock up.


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

I designed my website mockup using Inkscape, its open source so its totally free and it lets you easily slice up your mockup into separate jpegs.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm guessing you can do this in Adobe Photoshop as well?


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm fairly sure you can do the same thing in Photoshop but Photoshop definitely isn't open source


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

You got that right.


----------



## littleoddity (Aug 15, 2007)

Gimp and Paint.NET are two other free graphics program options http://www.gimp.org or Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing

Both should be fully capable of making a web page comp


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, the GIMP is awesome for raster graphics but i personally find using vectors for my layouts a bit easier so i usually use Inkscape. Either one will do the job for you.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the great suggestions. I will try some of those free programs. At first look they all look like they will do what I need.

Thanks Again!
Buz


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

They are all pretty similar. It's just a matter of personal taste. And habit, of course. Photoshop is my favorite, but that is just what I am comfortable with. I have used it longer than any other program.


----------

